# SHOCKED at the Attic Section



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered 
why?

One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.

I am amazed at the Crap that is posted, the outlandish ideas and sentiments 'back and forth' from what it looks like to me, the Same people, not being nice and hitting on each other.

I don't understand how anyone with any sense of intelligence and regard would 'waste meaningful time in the day' sitting on a computer', devoting their time and energy to this foolish banter.

Life is too short. Go out and VOLUNTEER and give of yourselves!

TO: The Administration:

You would be wise to eliminate this Section altogether.

Fisherwoman


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


My feeling is if you want to feel normal, go to the Attic. They are crazier than loons. It's always a Jerry Springer moment there, gotta laugh,

Janallyn


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. They are all nuts. What am I doing here?


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. They are all nuts. What am I doing here?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Admin created this section so those types of posts did not show up in other areas. When they were attentive to this site things were moved to the Attic but seems admin is not monitoring much so some show up in other sections.
I go to look occasionally to check avatars, and if they have changed I am aware of whose posts in regular sections I do not want to open as they never seem to post pictures or interesting topics or helpful ideas. Just takes a brief scan to see some people have rage complexes and just cannot let go of the fury. Some posts are cruel and demeaning, imho, and I have learned it is healthier to stay out of the conversations.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

If you unsubscribe from that or any section, it won't show up in your list.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

But it's sometimes fun to go in there and disagree with one or two of them and watch them go ballistic. 

Of course, you have to have a thick hide because you'll be called nasty names and they never forget someone who had the audacity to disagree and/or call them on some of their posts. 

They are great about making fun of you if you make a typo or use a word incorrectly and they never forget it and bring it up on most any post you do on the attic from then on. They are a bunch of very disagreeable biddies (their word, not mine) if you don't bow and scrape and oh, and ah, at every word they type.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It’s simple; if you don’t like the section, don’t go there. You won’t hurt anyone’s feelings by your absence. The Solarium may be more to your liking and political bent. 

Like anywhere, there are some fine people who post in the attic who have thoughtful discussions citing valid resources, but there are also some really lousy ones who are rebel rousers. Once you know the posters, you’ll figure out which is which.


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

Sherryc said:


> But it's sometimes fun to go in there and disagree with one or two of them and watch them go ballistic.
> 
> Of course, you have to have a thick hide because you'll be called nasty names and they never forget someone who had the audacity to disagree and/or call them on some of their posts.
> 
> They are great about making fun of you if you make a typo or use a word incorrectly and they never forget it and bring it up on most any post you do on the attic from then on. They are a bunch of very disagreeable biddies (their word, not mine) if you don't bow and scrape and oh, and ah, at every word they type.


I have to agree that at certain times it can be recreational to go in. Like Janalyn said, it makes you feel normal and a little more justified in your bewilderment over where all the national craziness is coming from.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it's a place to sharpen teeth and claws. When we had an active Admin one of my posts was moved there and I looked to see why. It was an innocent cartoon about being exasperated by all the political mail we are bombarded with before a major election and didn't mention any party. In the Attic it was attacked like throwing a piece of meat to a bunch of dogs who hadn't been fed for a week. I won't go back and feed them again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


The word "shock" just doesn't capture the depravity.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Sherryc said:


> But it's sometimes fun to go in there and disagree with one or two of them and watch them go ballistic.
> 
> Of course, you have to have a thick hide because you'll be called nasty names and they never forget someone who had the audacity to disagree and/or call them on some of their posts.
> 
> They are great about making fun of you if you make a typo or use a word incorrectly and they never forget it and bring it up on most any post you do on the attic from then on. They are a bunch of very disagreeable biddies (their word, not mine) if you don't bow and scrape and oh, and ah, at every word they type.


Thank you, you said it much pleasant than I, it's kinda like watching Criminal Minds, horrible, but compelling, till it's time to watch Andy Griffith, or a cooking show, or Bar Rescue, I laugh at myself, please laugh with me, Janallyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Thank you, you said it much pleasant than I, it's kinda like watching Criminal Minds, horrible, but compelling, till it's time to watch Andy Griffith, or a cooking show, or Bar Rescue, I laugh at myself, please laugh with me, Janallyn


Bar Rescue is one of my nephew's shows. Sure like it better than another nephew's show , "Naked and Afraid". Reality TV on steroids.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

It's like visiting a room full of anger disorders, adrenaline junkies and teenage angst drama.????


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

If you disagree to often with some then you will be on their ignore list...always political....

Just a nasty, tasteless site I unsubscribed to ....the site & some members should be removed imo...


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't want to eliminate the Attic. If they take that away those crappy text will be right back here.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Almost have to feel sorry for some of those that post in the attic. Certainly they must have mental issues or dementia.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Visits to the site generate ad income (except a lot of us now block ads) so a lot of this site isn't even related to knitting or crochet. I will venture to look at General Chit Chat once in a while but leave The Attic to its inmates.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The attic was created for those people. Don't want it eliminated as they will just post their nastiness in GCC. I don't subscribe to the attic, so I don't see their nasty posts.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


.... and to finish that sentence for her..... unless you are an attic biddy (their word, not mine) and want to cause trouble because if you do, you'll get it right back.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm bored, I'll go check out what's going on in the Attic. Thing is, I'm seldom bored!!  I just posted the other day that I look at the Attic in the same way as I look at the bad section of my town; I just know better than to go there!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I enjoyed several people and their posts for years, then they started posting in the attic. I couldn't connect the people I had admired for years being the mean, spiteful, juvenile and sometimes foulmouthed people that were posting there. I know it's silly but it hurt my feelings! Now I look at the person posting in any subject and don't open the ones that are frequent on the attic. I wouldn't have these people over to knit and chat at my home so
don't invite them in through my computer. I also know that if they knew they wouldn't give a hoot!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> Don't want to eliminate the Attic. If they take that away those crappy text will be right back here.


Agree. Eliminating the attic won't make the crazies go away. They'll just invade Main and General Chit Chat. They sometimes sneak into the main areas anyway. There's one right in this topic trying to hide among the nice people, when earlier she was in the attic bragging about how many guns she owns and exactly who she'd use them on! :sm25:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


Dear Fisherwoman: If Admin did that then all the CRAP would be in GCC. I'd rather it be this way; at least we get a little break from it.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

The trouble is,the solariumites have taken over the Attic.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

mac.worrall said:


> The trouble is,the solariumites have taken over the Attic.


And the attic biddies just can't stand it when someone who disagrees with them has the temerity to come into their lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

My life is full enough of stress and problems.... I don't need to go there and add to them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It rather reminds me of the family I used to be a member of. I used to visit, but not anymore. If folks want to rant and rave, let them. I don't need or want to know about it. To each their own.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

.....And that’s why I don’t go there.... ever! ????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> I think it's a place to sharpen teeth and claws. When we had an active Admin one of my posts was moved there and I looked to see why. It was an innocent cartoon about being exasperated by all the political mail we are bombarded with before a major election and didn't mention any party. In the Attic it was attacked like throwing a piece of meat to a bunch of dogs who hadn't been fed for a week. I won't go back and feed them again.


probably the best thing you did was not go back there.

I don't think I have gone back there since right after they made that section, saw a few posts (didn't comment) and never went back.

It is called online bullying, and many feed of of that, when it is so much better to post else where and be nice to people


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


Unfortunately, the Attic is more like a cess pool.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

:sm24: I don't do the attic section but your response was great!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Went there once just to ????????......don’t think I’ll go back. I might just to ????????, but definitely not get in on the carnage. Now I know I’ll get lambasted ????


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Like you I checked it out. Shocked at some of the posts then So sorry these people are so disturbed.


----------



## D0r15 (Jul 30, 2018)

I Agree


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry...why are we reading about it on Main...3 pages already! No more for me, thanks.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


If it upsets you so, mind your own business and don't read it. 
There is a choice and it is yours.
You are not Admin, judge, or jury.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Feel exactly like janallynbob about the Attic.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

the only problem I have found is that many times these disgusting posts that shouldn't even be allowed (as most of are civil and kind) is that they, unfortunately, get posted in other forums! Usually the "title" will give you what the text of the nasties will say. I make every effort to not pay attention to the few we have on KP who are sick--in the head!

Opinions are one thing-however a few KP'ers use this as verbal abuse! To them, I say, "get a life".


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> If it upsets you so, mind your own business and don't read it.
> There is a choice and it is yours.
> You are not Admin, judge, or jury.


Surely it's not up to you what people choose to talk about? Have a pleasant day. ????


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> But it's sometimes fun to go in there and disagree with one or two of them and watch them go ballistic.
> 
> Of course, you have to have a thick hide because you'll be called nasty names and they never forget someone who had the audacity to disagree and/or call them on some of their posts.
> 
> They are great about making fun of you if you make a typo or use a word incorrectly and they never forget it and bring it up on most any post you do on the attic from then on. They are a bunch of very disagreeable biddies (their word, not mine) if you don't bow and scrape and oh, and ah, at every word they type.


Exactly! Well said!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

So sad that people can be so mean-spirited. Whatever floats their boat, I guess.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

katanamama said:


> It's like visiting a room full of anger disorders, adrenaline junkies and teenage angst drama.????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I tried to remove part of a double post here. Go on to the next one.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I looked at the attic once and it wasn't "my cup of tea". Actually, I'm glad that it is not a regular part of this KP site - let the nasties fight it out amongst themselves. I doubt if anyone in the national government cares what they say to and about each other.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never seen the "attic" section on here, but that is ok, I am not into putting up with that, nor do I need the negative in my life, I can cause enough negativity in my life myself.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


Touche.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I peek in every once in a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You would be smart to keep your nose to yourself. You deliberately searched it out and then complained. Disingenuous at best.



fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


----------



## luv2quilt247 (Jan 20, 2011)

Agree 100% with fisherwoman ~ people can be really ugly sometimes. I haven't signed up & don't plan to, having heard what a cesspool it is.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I think both sections should be dropped. KP always had a nice warm feel to it...not anymore. It's like opening up a box of your favorite cookies and finding green mold around the edges. Toss it out!
But...that's not going to happen because I suspect Admin is part of that group. Why else would they let it stay? As far as I know no other forum allows this.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Don't want to eliminate the Attic. If they take that away those crappy text will be right back here.


Then eliminate the member. Easy, right?


----------



## trishkfl (Aug 28, 2013)

Which is you have to sign up to see it. 

Don't go there if you do not want to see it. 

Easy peasy.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I subscribed to the Attic yesterday and deleted it today. To volatile for me. At least they have a place to sound off and we don't have to look at it.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven’t signed up, but now you all have piqued my interest and I might just for a laugh!


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

I read it because sometimes I find it fascinating. Although sometimes it's just the same old, same old, and I don't bother. Way, way back I posted something I thought was perfectly innocent--nonpolitical--and people went ballistic. I've never posted again, though occasionally I'm tempted. But the temptation is easily overcome. I'm just interested in the kinds of behavior I don't see anywhere else, and am really interested in why these people do what they do, though I know the probability of figuring it out is very, very low.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this section should be called TRASH! Glad they have a special section for those who want to spout off. Not me cup of tea.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I would never go there. I avoid confrontation, sometimes to my detriment, and I don't like to hear or read nastiness.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

I have looked at it a couple of times. Isn't it interesting how some people live their lives. Full of hate.....being so rude and spiteful. They must be like this all the time. There are too many enjoyable, positive things to read on KP.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

What is the solarium


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Ironically, it’s supposed to be a place to have political discussions, but the rabid right wingers put anyone with rational objections on “ignore”. Their references are always Breitbart or daily stormer or the like. Anyway, they’re not worth responding to. Why arent they in the solarium anyway?


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

I visited long enough to put certain people on my ignore list. TG for that.

BTW my sources are Forbes, and other conservative media. Lefties have not managed to kill all sanity yet.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no to not delete this section. Those people need a place to be stupid, other wise they would put their crap in the main section. Leave them to themselves.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Just unsubscribe from the Attic and ignore it. If Attic was eliminated, I think we would get many of these comments mixed in with the other sections.

One great thing about KP is we can ignore any section we don't wish to see


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> And the attic biddies just can't stand it when someone who disagrees with them has the temerity to come into their lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic.


Kettle calling pot black.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

What amazes me so far on this thread is how many folks have not called out and said this post is in the wrong section. At best, it should have been placed in General Chit Chat. At worst - it should have been placed in the Attic.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> What amazes me so far on this thread is how many folks have not called out and said this post is in the wrong section. At best, it should have been placed in General Chit Chat. At worst - it should have been placed in the Attic.


Exactly! Why was this in the main knitting section?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> And the attic biddies just can't stand it when someone who disagrees with them has the temerity to come into their lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic.


Since you can't seem to stay out of The Attic Sherry, I assume you enjoy our "lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic". Or do just visit to argue with one and all there?


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

janallynbob said:


> My feeling is if you want to feel normal, go to the Attic. They are crazier than loons. It's always a Jerry Springer moment there, gotta laugh,
> 
> Janallyn


I agree!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I only disagree in one point: The Attic needs to continue to be available because if it isn't, all that crap will turn up in the peaceful portion of KP again--to everyone's detriment.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


Thank you!! You will be eviscerated if you dare question anything said in there!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dusti said:


> Then eliminate the member. Easy, right?


Wow!! You'd have to eliminate a LOT of members then!! The Attic people basically can't stand Trump, and the Solarium people love him. That's what all the feuding is usually about. If you're going to get rid of anyone who has a political opinion leaning one way or another, there won't be many left on this site.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Since you can't seem to stay out of The Attic Sherry, I assume you enjoy our "lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic". Or do just visit to argue with one and all there?


AMEN!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I totally agree! Bitterness and pettiness feeds upon itself, and this section has become a bitch session! I've eliminated it from my reads...definitely not worth my time!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> I think this section should be called TRASH! Glad they have a special section for those who want to spout off. Not me cup of tea.


From what I have read of your posts, you should be posting in the Attic. You are so nasty.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

joycevv said:


> Ironically, it's supposed to be a place to have political discussions, but the rabid right wingers put anyone with rational objections on "ignore". Their references are always Breitbart or daily stormer or the like. Anyway, they're not worth responding to. Why arent they in the solarium anyway?


Oh, pot calling the kettle black. Where do you think the Solarium learned to be nasty? In the attic, of course. They only get bad when someone comes on the site and makes waves, wanting to cause trouble. Then they get trouble back and probably a quick ignore.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> Wow!! You'd have to eliminate a LOT of members then!! The Attic people basically can't stand Trump, and the Solarium people love him. That's what all the feuding is usually about. If you're going to get rid of anyone who has a political opinion leaning one way or another, there won't be many left on this site.


Not quite true.

A number of members of the Solarium stopped posting there just to cause trouble in the Attic.

There many of us are bombarded by members such as Glengirl/Amy, knittingthyme, patty marie, craftygal58, mambrose3 and trout23. Der_fisherman used to be one of the group but he appears to have come to his senses and doesn't post there much anymore.

They are the most bitter and nasty members ever.

They post our private and personal information as well as pictures of us and family members that were not even posted on KP in the first place.

They are the ones to look out for.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Chezl said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> A number of members of the Solarium stopped posting there just to cause trouble in the Attic.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm well aware of them. Whenever they barge into the conversation, I usually leave.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


The original Admin "designed" it to try and get "problem posts" hidden from any visitors to the website (non members that is).

It worked to a degree, but the later addition of the ignore feature works even better at the "Taming of the Shrews!"

But if the attic was done away with, "they" would be all over other areas with their arguments, as not everyone has seen the usefulness of the ignore feature yet!!!

You have no need to go there anymore, so just ignore it!!

Have a great day

Andy


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

now I'm curious, how do u sign up?


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I have learned a lot about the world from the Attic. Not all posters are foul mouthed lunatics and if you can ignore or scroll past those that are you can have many rewarding discussions. To those of you saying how awful it is, no one is forcing you to go there and read the posts. I don't feel that those who don't like the Attic have any right to say that it should be abolished since there are many KP members who enjoy the sensible posts.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree 100%.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> I have learned a lot about the world from the Attic. Not all posters are foul mouthed lunatics and if you can ignore or scroll past those that are you can have many rewarding discussions. To those of you saying how awful it is, no one is forcing you to go there and read the posts. I don't feel that those who don't like the Attic have any right to say that it should be abolished since there are many KP members who enjoy the sensible posts.


Agree. People on this site have the ability to pick what sections/topics they open and read. Abolishing any section would be a form of censorship and really would do nothing to improve KP at this point in time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> I have learned a lot about the world from the Attic. Not all posters are foul mouthed lunatics and if you can ignore or scroll past those that are you can have many rewarding discussions. To those of you saying how awful it is, no one is forcing you to go there and read the posts. I don't feel that those who don't like the Attic have any right to say that it should be abolished since there are many KP members who enjoy the sensible posts.


Agree with you on that. I have learned quite a lot about American political scene from the Attic. Had a few rumbles with the nasty element, and had my private info displayed, and personal rude comments, but that was so ridiculously wrong I laughed and scrolled past their rubbish. The ignore feature is great.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

ifangoch said:


> I have learned a lot about the world from the Attic. Not all posters are foul mouthed lunatics and if you can ignore or scroll past those that are you can have many rewarding discussions. To those of you saying how awful it is, no one is forcing you to go there and read the posts. I don't feel that those who don't like the Attic have any right to say that it should be abolished since there are many KP members who enjoy the sensible posts.


Agree 100%. I love the Attic, and the only trouble I've had there was when someone from the Solarium comes in and begins with their name-calling and abuse.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> Agree 100%. I love the Attic, and the only trouble I've had there was when someone from the Solarium comes in and begins with their name-calling and abuse.


The name calling and abuse in the Attic was there before the Solarium was added. I don't subscribe to the Solarium either.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> The name calling and abuse in the Attic was there before the Solarium was added. I don't subscribe to the Solarium either.


I'm in there every day, and the only time trouble/name calling ever starts is when someone from the Solarium decides to join the party. Again, if people don't like to hear anything negative about Dump, they don't need to go into the Attic!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> Wow!! You'd have to eliminate a LOT of members then!! The Attic people basically can't stand Trump, and the Solarium people love him. That's what all the feuding is usually about. If you're going to get rid of anyone who has a political opinion leaning one way or another, there won't be many left on this site.


Guess I was misled, then. I actually thought this was "Knitting" Paradise". 
Hey, I was warned to watch my language because the cowards didn't like my mouthing back at 'em and so they reported me. So I just backed out and stayed away from that scum hole forum. They don't toss you out right away, anyway; they warn you, first.

There are planty of forums all over the net for political crap...they can't go there??? No, instead they come here where the majority of folks here are good people. Guess they figure we're easy pickings. I still say ban politics from this site. But know what? Then admin wouldn't have anything to chuckle over so I do hold them responsible for all the insults and attacks many good folks endure when chancing upon that "gang-rigged" garbage forum. Not nice, admin!
I bet if we put up a vote on it, and won...they'd still keep that forum.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The only time trouble occurs there is when you STOP kissing their butts....period.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

As a longtime Attic member, I'm SHOCKED at the attitudes expressed here. These comments make you better than Attic users how??


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dusti said:


> Guess I was misled, then. I actually thought this was "Knitting" Paradise".
> Hey, I was warned to watch my language because the cowards didn't like my mouthing back at 'em and so they reported me. So I just backed out and stayed away from that scum hole forum. They don't toss you out right away, anyway; they warn you, first.
> 
> There are planty of forums all over the net for political crap...they can't go there??? No, instead they come here where the majority of folks here are good people. Guess they figure we're easy pickings. I still say ban politics from this site. But know what? Then admin wouldn't have anything to chuckle over so I do hold them responsible for all the insults and attacks many good folks endure when chancing upon that "gang-rigged" garbage forum. Not nice, admin!
> I bet if we put up a vote on it, and won...they'd still keep that forum.


Just because it's a knitting/crochet site, doesn't mean we can't discuss other topics! Current events is something everyone is interested in! I'm sorry if it offends you that we like to talk about whatever we like in the Attic. The best thing for you and others who are offended by us would be to just pass right on by the Attic!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> As a longtime Attic member, I'm SHOCKED at the attitudes expressed here. These comments make you better than Attic users how??


Isn't it amazing that no one is complaining about the Solarium? There is just as much political discussion there, but none of the Attic dwellers go down there to start trouble! They come up to the Attic and inject themselves into most discussions, then their name-calling and personal assaults start. There's a thread going on right now in the Attic where Glengirl (a solarium regular) is calling Bratty Patty "uneducated Porno Patty Burski". Why is that ok?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> Just because it's a knitting/crochet site, doesn't mean we can't discuss other topics! Current events is something everyone is interested in! I'm sorry if it offends you that we like to talk about whatever we like in the Attic. The best thing for you and others who are offended by us would be to just pass right on by the Attic!


It's a stain on what was once clean sheets.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dusti said:


> It's a stain on what was once clean sheets.


It's a game of ping-pong which nobody wins. Someone pings and the pong follows! The whole thing then stinks!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Main is for knitting and crochet discussions. You have the other forums for that.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Those two have been having an ongoing fight probably for years at this point. It's okay because it's in the Attic.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Altice said:


> Those two have been having an ongoing fight probably for years at this point. It's okay because it's in the Attic.


Yes, but my point is why pick on the Attic, when there is just as much back-biting and angst going on from Solarium regulars? Us Attic dwellers just stay in the Attic and have our little discussions...it's the Solarium people who come in and stir up the shit. So outsiders venture into the Attic and assume that everyone in there is an Attic regular and suggest the Attic should be eliminated!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Am I picking on the Attic? Am I suggesting that it should be eliminated? I am suggesting that the people who post in the Attic/Solarium/General Chit Chat and other discussion forums comment there and quit posting in main.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> Isn't it amazing that no one is complaining about the Solarium? There is just as much political discussion there, but none of the Attic dwellers go down there to start trouble! They come up to the Attic and inject themselves into most discussions, then their name-calling and personal assaults start. There's a thread going on right now in the Attic where Glengirl (a solarium regular) is calling Bratty Patty "uneducated Porno Patty Burski". Why is that ok?


I would guess that folks don't go to and diss the Solarium because they don't let anyone in there without prior approval. I've never been there, but judging by the behaviors of the Solarium members elsewhere, and in the Attic specifically, I have no desire to go there. Judging by the majority of their behaviors on the open forum and in the Attic, I'd say they have good reason to block exposure to their hidey-hole. There are no restrictions as to who can access the Attic. I guess there's nothing quite like stacking the deck in their favor as far as most Solarium people are concerned. They don't believe in openness or freedom of speech for KP members who are not one of their closed membership. Their leaders love to strike in the Attic, usually my signal to leave, and then run to the Solarium for cover. It isn't okay, but they think they're getting with something so they do it anyway.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Altice said:


> Am I picking on the Attic?


No, but several others on this thread have been suggesting that the Attic needs to be removed, that "it stinks", "it's a stain", so I was explaining why newcomers might think it's so bad.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't care what they do in there Attic/Solarium/General Chit Chat wherever. I want them no not bring their arguments and topics to Main which has happened in the past and is still ongoing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Altice said:


> I don't care what they do in there. I want them no not bring their arguments to Main which has happened in the past.


What bothers me is the attitudes that some have that this forum is here exclusively for their interests and that they have ownership of it over others with different interests from theirs. As I have pointed out several times before, this is a forum, not a blog. Blogs are single-subject groups. Forums are open to whatsoever people wish to discuss. Since we are all supposedly adults with freedom of choice, I'd love to see the membership exercise that freedom and stop complaining about things they don't currently have the power to change. Forums are what we make of them by picking and choosing what we want to read, not a place where any faction gets to dictate to others what their choices are/should be. Enjoy exercising your freedoms and you'll be fine, but attempting to dictate to others won't work in any way except to create more division. I have to keep wondering how sheltered some of our lives have been that some of us think our ways should be exclusive with no room for anyone else.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> What bothers me is the attitudes that some have that this forum is here exclusively for their interests and that they have ownership of it over others with different interests from theirs. As I have pointed out several times before, this is a forum, not a blog. Blogs are single-subject groups. Forums are open to whatsoever people wish to discuss. Since we are all supposedly adults with freedom of choice, I'd love to see the membership exercise that freedom and stop complaining about things they don't currently have the power to change. Forums are what we make of them by picking and choosing what we want to read, not a place where any faction gets to dictate to others what their choices are/should be. Enjoy exercising your freedoms and you'll be fine, but attempting to dictate to others won't work in any way except to create more division. I have to keep wondering how sheltered some of our lives have been that some of us think our ways should be exclusive with no room for anyone else.


THANK YOU, Sam!!! Well said!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

What is the point of having a craft site if it is mixed with personal arguments, complaints about health, and politics? And why does it seem like the people who dont care about the site rules all post in the Attic, Solarium and General Chit Chat?


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Altice said:


> What is the point of having a craft site if it is mixed with personal arguments, complaints about health, and politics? And why does it seem like the people who dont care about the site rules all post in the Attic, Solarium and General Chit Chat?


What site rules are we breaking by talking about things other than knit and crochet?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> I'm in there every day, and the only time trouble/name calling ever starts is when someone from the Solarium decides to join the party. Again, if people don't like to hear anything negative about Dump, they don't need to go into the Attic!


That is absolutely true and why I don't subscribe to that nasty section. And it is President Trump.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Forum Sections

Main
This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.
Topics: 116881
Posts: 2650549
Subscribed users: 192938

https://www.knittingparadise.com/all-section-list

The other sections are described there as well.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Altice said:


> Forum Sections
> 
> Main
> This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.
> ...


Well this is directed to the poster of this particular thread. I always post political topics in the Attic.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Although, if Admin did eliminate this section, those nasty people would be posting in another section. Let them be. They're not bothering me since I don't go there.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Altice said:


> What is the point of having a craft site if it is mixed with personal arguments, complaints about health, and politics? And why does it seem like the people who dont care about the site rules all post in the Attic, Solarium and General Chit Chat?


Why do you think we have separate sections for separate interests? That fact does not mean that one group cares any more about the site than any other group. Perhaps you have assumptions about this site that aren't backed up by a thorough reading of the rules, or perhaps you are expecting perfection in an imperfect world. I don't know. I do know that after almost eight years of membership here, I realize things ran better for the membership with an Administration who was active and engaged. We don't have that now, so we must adjust to that reality. We have our choice of taking a positive and fair view or a negative, dictatorial one. I don't think any side of this "discussion" is 100% correct or in error. I'm just trying to point out that if we don't make the best of what we have, we may not continue to have it. I suspect prior Admin got tired of having so many "run to Daddy" every time they didn't personally like something rather than settling it amongst themselves like adults. I do NOT know that for a fact and probably never will, but in putting myself in his shoes, that's how I would have felt. Now we have an Admin who, no doubt, was forewarned and has chosen not to closely supervise a site that is for adults only--not an entirely unreasonable choice. We all have to understand that this is not "our" forum, it was bought and paid for by someone else who is running it according to his/her choices. It's free for our use or abuse. Think about whether it's better in the long run to continue having it, or to complain it into the ground--our choice as individuals who, in my opinion, need to decide whether it's more important to continue having it, imperfect as is all of life, or not.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I lasted a couple of weeks on there, the vitriolic comments were absolutely shocking.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The Attic was developed to keep the people posting there from spreading their fights throughout the Chit-Chat and general topic areas. At one time, any topic you selected would become a fight. Sad, isn’t it?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Attic was developed to keep the people posting there from spreading their fights throughout the Chit-Chat and general topic areas. At one time, any topic you selected would become a fight. Sad, isn't it?


I'd love to see the documentation on that. I've been on this forum daily since early 2011 and that isn't my experience.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sherryc said:


> But it's sometimes fun to go in there and disagree with one or two of them and watch them go ballistic.


LOL!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Cookie1955 said:


> Agree 100%. I love the Attic, and the only trouble I've had there was when someone from the Solarium comes in and begins with their name-calling and abuse.


Usually only after someone in the attic has started it first.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Pealark said:


> I visited long enough to put certain people on my ignore list. TG for that.
> 
> BTW my sources are Forbes, and other conservative media. Lefties have not managed to kill all sanity yet.


I have never ever heard of you and I am on your ignore list. This topic is as nasty as anything in the Attic. And I am very mild in comparison to the others in the attic.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

They're all intolerant liberals. For years, it was conservatives who were branded as intolerant, often for good reason. But conservatives will tell you that now, it's liberals who demonstrate their own intolerance, using the strictures of political correctness as a weapon of oppression. If you express a differing opinion from theirs, they will NOT ACCEPT THAT. If they could, they'd be all for arresting people with views that are not theirs. And woe betide you if you're a Christian these days. I fully believe, that in the Last Days, the world will be run by liberals who WILL do just that---arrest and discriminate against people who go against their beliefs and are Christians. Get ready.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I often go to the Attic. I take exception to some of the posts here calling everyone in the Attic nasty , foul, etc. Lots of us are well educated and well read and polite. I’ve never put anyone on ignore. But I have added a lot of buddies because I like the wit and intelligence of their posts. And when I check KP I always look at what any of my “buddies” have posted, no matter what section it is in. I don’t have time to read every post on the forum, but like to keep up with people I admire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Altice said:


> What is the point of having a craft site if it is mixed with personal arguments, complaints about health, and politics? And why does it seem like the people who dont care about the site rules all post in the Attic, Solarium and General Chit Chat?


Give it a rest, Honey- you've made your point- now you are seriously labouring it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I'd love to see the documentation on that. I've been on this forum daily since early 2011 and that isn't my experience.


I remember when the Attic was added just for controversial type subjects such as politics. But, unfortunately, Admin is AOL and no longer moves the political topics to the Attic.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## drek (Oct 3, 2016)

A big Amen to that.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

in the world always we have same sort of people who show same as we got here but that is not a new thing let them live how they wanted why you wasting time . 

we all are different humans if they happy in there behaviour let them .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Most of the people denying that nastiness was the norm before the Attic are the ones who posted harassing comments. Just ignore them.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Cookie1955 said:


> Isn't it amazing that no one is complaining about the Solarium? There is just as much political discussion there, but none of the Attic dwellers go down there to start trouble! They come up to the Attic and inject themselves into most discussions, then their name-calling and personal assaults start. There's a thread going on right now in the Attic where Glengirl (a solarium regular) is calling Bratty Patty "uneducated Porno Patty Burski". Why is that ok?


Oh, but they do go to the Solarium just to cause problems. Usually, when they cause trouble, they're giving a warning to be nice or be ignored. Since most don't have any idea how to act nice, most are put on ignore so we don't have the nasty name calling, profanity and griping that goes on in the attic.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

joycevv said:


> I often go to the Attic. I take exception to some of the posts here calling everyone in the Attic nasty , foul, etc. Lots of us are well educated and well read and polite. I've never put anyone on ignore. But I have added a lot of buddies because I like the wit and intelligence of their posts. And when I check KP I always look at what any of my "buddies" have posted, no matter what section it is in. I don't have time to read every post on the forum, but like to keep up with people I admire.


Sure, as long as you agree with them, they are all buddy-buddy. Disagree and see what nasty, profane names you're called and not just on that one thread, but from then on if you dare post on "their" forum.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> What bothers me is the attitudes that some have that this forum is here exclusively for their interests and that they have ownership of it over others with different interests from theirs. As I have pointed out several times before, this is a forum, not a blog. Blogs are single-subject groups. Forums are open to whatsoever people wish to discuss. Since we are all supposedly adults with freedom of choice, I'd love to see the membership exercise that freedom and stop complaining about things they don't currently have the power to change. Forums are what we make of them by picking and choosing what we want to read, not a place where any faction gets to dictate to others what their choices are/should be. Enjoy exercising your freedoms and you'll be fine, but attempting to dictate to others won't work in any way except to create more division. I have to keep wondering how sheltered some of our lives have been that some of us think our ways should be exclusive with no room for anyone else.


Extremely well put. Kudos to you. I hope the whiners read and understand this.
:sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Cookie1955 said:


> What site rules are we breaking by talking about things other than knit and crochet?


Exactly, that is why there are different sections and there always have been. Some are completely missing the point as usual.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Usually only after someone in the attic has started it first.


Usually you.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


All you have to do is not read it. Why do you have such a strong desire to control what other people read when it really is none of your business?


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

And what's ironic is that the leftist liberals in the Attic claim to support "freedom of speech" in the United States---until you have an opinion that differs from theirs.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Oh, but they do go to the Solarium just to cause problems. Usually, when they cause trouble, they're giving a warning to be nice or be ignored. Since most don't have any idea how to act nice, most are put on ignore so we don't have the nasty name calling, profanity and griping that goes on in the attic.


But you are quick enough to come to the Attic simply to cause trouble as you stated in an earlier post in this conversation. That is exactly the sort of thing that people are complaining about here.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Sure, as long as you agree with them, they are all buddy-buddy. Disagree and see what nasty, profane names you're called and not just on that one thread, but from then on if you dare post on "their" forum.


Sounds like the Solarium to me.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> And what's ironic is that the leftist liberals in the Attic claim to support "freedom of speech" in the United States---until you have an opinion that differs from theirs.


At least you are able to post in the Attic if you disagree with what you see there. The Solarium bans anyone that disagrees with them.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Well that's what the attic is for. Anything that is not nice is sent to the attic in order to keep it out of anywhere else. If it does not shock you then it should not be in the attic.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, thank you for letting me know what the attic has in storage, I'll be sure to stir clear of it, I need no drama in my life.


----------



## bevjeffery (Jan 15, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


I can only agree with everything you say.

:sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

As I have only had totally positive experiences on KP i now know not to even go there - to the Attic. Why would I bother? I love seeing everyone's great work and reading all the good advice and even adding a bit of my own on rare occasions. so glad to read that post telling us not to go there. I won't.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I think both sections should be dropped. KP always had a nice warm feel to it...not anymore. It's like opening up a box of your favorite cookies and finding green mold around the edges. Toss it out!
> But...that's not going to happen because I suspect Admin is part of that group. Why else would they let it stay? As far as I know no other forum allows this.


Really? Not allowing Free Speech. If we don't like something, we move along. I do not like the idea of stifling people's opinions even though I disagree adamently with them. I don't want Admin censoring things anymore than I want to only read one-sided opinion.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> Sounds like the Solarium to me.


Totally!!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

fisherwoman, you made me burst out with laughter. Still laughing. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have never ever heard of you and I am on your ignore list. This topic is as nasty as anything in the Attic. And I am very mild in comparison to the others in the attic.


You are very mild in comparison to the others in the attic? All of them? Really??


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I remember when the Attic was added just for controversial type subjects such as politics. But, unfortunately, Admin is AOL and no longer moves the political topics to the Attic.


I have no argument with you or what you have stated here. It's the extreme statements that I challenge. I was busy completely "ignoring" certain people long before we had an ignore function and it worked beautifully for me except that it made me a few months late to the Attic, which I was unaware of until somehow I stumbled across it. Generally speaking, I don't have a problem with most of the users there except for those who come for the express purpose of stirring the pot. Like most of the others, I did my share of throwing snowballs back at the troublemakers for awhile, but I wearied of that since there are no positive consequences. Now I'm back to ignoring for the most part, one way or the other, those who don't play well with others; I'm not referring to minor issues and disagreements, but those who come with name calling, insults, and a total lack of goodwill. You don't fit into that category :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Extremely well put. Kudos to you. I hope the whiners read and understand this.
> :sm24:


Thank you. I'm not sure why any longer, but I do keep trying ;~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> They're all intolerant liberals. For years, it was conservatives who were branded as intolerant, often for good reason. But conservatives will tell you that now, it's liberals who demonstrate their own intolerance, using the strictures of political correctness as a weapon of oppression. If you express a differing opinion from theirs, they will NOT ACCEPT THAT. If they could, they'd be all for arresting people with views that are not theirs. And woe betide you if you're a Christian these days. I fully believe, that in the Last Days, the world will be run by liberals who WILL do just that---arrest and discriminate against people who go against their beliefs and are Christians. Get ready.


Good grief. Wherever do you get ideas like these?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Well that's what the attic is for. Anything that is not nice is sent to the attic in order to keep it out of anywhere else. If it does not shock you then it should not be in the attic.


I'm sorry you think that. I've had some of the best experiences of my life by interacting in the Attic with some outstanding human beings. Your last sentence is painful for me to read since it simply isn't true. As anywhere else, if you go there with a name-calling, irritable chip on your shoulder, Attic members will handle that directly and quickly. If you go there in fellowship with supportive goals, you'll find that there in spades. It's a two-way street.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've stopped by the attic a couple of times and didn't have a problem....but if any post (anywhere on the forum) turns nasty I leave and look at something else in the forum


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Usually you.


I don't start it, but I'm pretty good about giving tit for tat. You biddies won't run me off by being nasty and foul mouthed. I can get my point over without cursing and/or running people down and threatening them.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sherryc said:


> I don't start it, but I'm pretty good about giving tit for tat. You biddies won't run me off by being nasty and foul mouthed. I can get my point over without cursing and/or running people down and threatening them.


THAT, right there, is a good example of why us Attic regulars get labelled as nasty. You are unable to have a civil conversation.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Cookie1955 said:


> THAT, right there, is a good example of why us Attic regulars get labelled as nasty. You are unable to have a civil conversation.


Only because you and your attic biddies are unable to be nice when someone has a different interpretation of something. Most of you don't understand the concept of debate. It's your way or the highway, so if you get snarky with me, I get snarky back. Tit for tat. That's what you understand.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> THAT, right there, is a good example of why us Attic regulars get labelled as nasty. You are unable to have a civil conversation.


That's exactly correct. By her own admission, she goes to the Attic to stir folks up, and that's what she does just before she turns the table to tell us how nasty WE are. She thinks if she continues to insist that's the way it is, that's the way it is. NOT. Apparently if one wants to play victim, that's one reliable way to do it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Good grief. Wherever do you get ideas like these?


Susie 2016: I have to echo "wherever do you get ideas like these? Preposterous assumptions aboout liberals. And, no one is persecuting Christians. Just having a difficult time understanding how many evangelical Christians support the Orange Menace with his: adultery, serial lying, bullying and trash talking like a 2-year old on the school yard. Yet, one of the leaders of the Evangelicals was asked 2 weeks ago what could Prez Bone Spurs do that would cause them to turn their backs on him. His answer: "Nothing". So, there are extremes on all sides to be sure. But I think you will find most liberals will defend one's right to speak out and have opinions whether or not we agree. Have a good day.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Susie 2016: I have to echo "wherever do you get ideas like these? Preposterous assumptions aboout liberals. And, no one is persecuting Christians. Just having a difficult time understanding how many evangelical Christians support the Orange Menace with his: adultery, serial lying, bullying and trash talking like a 2-year old on the school yard. Yet, one of the leaders of the Evangelicals was asked 2 weeks ago what could Prez Bone Spurs do that would cause them to turn their backs on him. His answer: "Nothing". So, there are extremes on all sides to be sure. But I think you will find most liberals will defend one's right to speak out and have opinions whether or not we agree. Have a good day.


Amen to all you say :~D.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> That's exactly correct. By her own admission, she goes to the Attic to stir folks up, and that's what she does just before she turns the table to tell us how nasty WE are. She thinks if she continues to insist that's the way it is, that's the way it is. NOT. Apparently if one wants to play victim, that's one reliable way to do it.


All one has to do in the attic is disagree with whatever is said and it starts. Again, attic biddies have to have it their way or no way. No such thing there as a civil discussion. Agree, or be attacked.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Myrle said:


> Well that's what the attic is for. Anything that is not nice is sent to the attic in order to keep it out of anywhere else. If it does not shock you then it should not be in the attic.


Sounds fine in principle, but unfortunately what one person finds acceptable another finds shocking. Also, some things are shocking, such as ordinary people starving to death in the Yemen due to politics, and I agree that it's not nice, but it shouldn't be confined to the Attic. Sometimes things aren't nice but we can't just look the other way.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> I've stopped by the attic a couple of times and didn't have a problem....but if any post (anywhere on the forum) turns nasty I leave and look at something else in the forum


Very sensible. I don't see why there can't be more people like you here in KP rather than those who feel the need to tell the rest of us what we can and can't read.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> All one has to do in the attic is disagree with whatever is said and it starts. Again, attic biddies have to have it their way or no way. No such thing there as a civil discussion. Agree, or be attacked.


There's a difference between disagreeing and going to the Attic to deliberately stir things up, which is what you said you do.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> There's a difference between disagreeing and going to the Attic to deliberately stir things up, which is what you said you do.


Indeed. Experience tells me that she goes to the Attic explicitly to stir things up so she can play "poor me" when she gets the inevitable negative response. If we go fishing for alligators, alligators is what we'll get. I don't know whether she isn't able to understand that or she has an alligator fishing addiction.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Certain Attic people demand 'civil' from others but never return it. They all go ballistic when they have a taste of their own medicine! It's Ok when they do it, but definitely not for others to respond in kind. You'd think, if they were sane and sensible they'd eventually recognise that...….oh wait,


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> Certain Attic people demand 'civil' from others but never return it. They all go ballistic when they have a taste of their own medicine! It's Ok when they do it, but definitely not for others to respond in kind. You'd think, if they were sane and sensible they'd eventually recognise that...….oh wait,


Are you aware that your post and others are just as unpleasant as the ones you claim are posted by attic subscribers? Tremendous irony here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Certain Attic people demand 'civil' from others but never return it. They all go ballistic when they have a taste of their own medicine! It's Ok when they do it, but definitely not for others to respond in kind. You'd think, if they were sane and sensible they'd eventually recognise that...….oh wait,


No one could call you an Attic regular unless you are lurking...strange that you would have strong opinions about what goes on there unless you ARE lurking. That, in and of itself, brings up other questions.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you aware that your post and others are just as unpleasant as the ones you claim are posted by attic subscribers? Tremendous irony here.


I don't understand the question since I am an Attic subscriber. The tremendous irony from my perspective is that you are an on-again, off-again Attic poster who flips both ways, apparently depending on the mood of the day, so I've never known exactly what your intent is.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Good grief. Wherever do you get ideas like these?


You're replying to a sock puppet. Ignore it.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> You're replying to a sock puppet. Ignore it.


Leftist liberals (aka the Attic people) always resort to name-calling and insults whenever they're faced with people who hold opposing views as them. This is a classic leftist (Attic) tactic. And if I were to be a sock-puppet, I'd want to be Lamb Chop from Shari Lewis days, heh heh. :sm23:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> You're replying to a sock puppet. Ignore it.


I like to give everyone at least one chance to enter into a meaningful conversation. If they choose not to, so be it. I may very well get around to considering some others as being sock puppets, but I don't like to rush into it. You've apparently had more experience with this person than I or you have different criteria, and that's okay too :~D.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> I like to give everyone at least one chance to enter into a meaningful conversation. If they choose not to, so be it. I may very well get around to considering some others as being sock puppets, but I don't like to rush into it. You've apparently had more experience with this person than I or you have different criteria, and that's okay too :~D.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

ifangoch said:


> Sounds fine in principle, but unfortunately what one person finds acceptable another finds shocking. Also, some things are shocking, such as ordinary people starving to death in the Yemen due to politics, and I agree that it's not nice, but it shouldn't be confined to the Attic. Sometimes things aren't nice but we can't just look the other way.


Well said and I agree. I usually post political stuff in the Attic but sometimes they need to be posted in GCC so everybody can see them.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> You're replying to a sock puppet. Ignore it.


Of course it was a sock puppet. One would have to hide behind a different account in order to say something *that* stupid. :sm23:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't understand the question since I am an Attic subscriber. The tremendous irony from my perspective is that you are an on-again, off-again Attic poster who flips both ways, apparently depending on the mood of the day, so I've never known exactly what your intent is.


 Not a flipper. An independent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you aware that your post and others are just as unpleasant as the ones you claim are posted by attic subscribers? Tremendous irony here.


I think silvercharms is actually incapable of self-analysis.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When I buy a nice, new, expensive pair of scissors, I always buy a few inexpensive scissors and leave them around in easy-to-find places so that people who happen to be there and happen to need scissors to open a package use them, and not the really nice scissors I've put in an out-of-the-way spot.

I think the Attic is kind of like that, except possibly in reverse. It lets people who are having a hard time vent on the internet, but keeps it out of the way of people who are not interested in dealing with their maladjustments.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> There's a difference between disagreeing and going to the Attic to deliberately stir things up, which is what you said you do.


Oh, I'm so tired of hearing that old stuff from all you girls. I just state my opinion, which I have a right to do, and I get jumped all over because that's what you enjoy doing, that's what you think makes you look mature and superior, you and the other immature little teenagers in the attic (at least that's how you act. I outgrew that stuff years ago, shame you didn't).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Oh, I'm so tired of hearing that old stuff from all you girls. I just state my opinion, which I have a right to do, and I get jumped all over because that's what you enjoy doing, that's what you think makes you look mature and superior, you and the other immature little teenagers in the attic (at least that's how you act. I outgrew that stuff years ago, shame you didn't).


A definite case of kettle calling pot black.

Grown up? You Sherryc? where is your proof?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not a flipper. An independent.


I can respect that. I think of myself in the same way, early on in my life out of necessity, now by choice. Thank you for for your response.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I can respect that. I think of myself in the same way, early on in my life out of necessity, now by choice. Thank you for for your response.


Either the attic is your cup of tea or it's not. People should go there if they are curious, then take a taste. If they like it, stay and contribute. If not, well, quit complaining about it. Why do these finger waggers feel compelled to tell the attic dwellers how horrible they are? I find it highly entertaining that certain people here who are dissing the attic are frequent guests of the attic, and yet they complain incessantly about how awful it is. This must be the same impulse that impels people who've driven by a horrendous accident to not be able to keep their eyes off it, or the judge who has to look at those porn tapes just one or two more times before passing judgment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Either the attic is your cup of tea or it's not. People should go there if they are curious, then take a taste. If they like it, stay and contribute. If not, well, quit complaining about it. Why do these finger waggers feel compelled to tell the attic dwellers how horrible they are? I find it highly entertaining that certain people here who are dissing the attic are frequent guests of the attic, and yet they complain incessantly about how awful it is. This must be the same impulse that impels people who've driven by a horrendous accident to not be able to keep their eyes off it, or the judge who has to look at those porn tapes just one or two more times before passing judgment.


Well stated, weeji!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Either the attic is your cup of tea or it's not. People should go there if they are curious, then take a taste. If they like it, stay and contribute. If not, well, quit complaining about it. Why do these finger waggers feel compelled to tell the attic dwellers how horrible they are? I find it highly entertaining that certain people here who are dissing the attic are frequent guests of the attic, and yet they complain incessantly about how awful it is. This must be the same impulse that impels people who've driven by a horrendous accident to not be able to keep their eyes off it, or the judge who has to look at those porn tapes just one or two more times before passing judgment.


I really, really like your line of thought on this. Cheers!!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A definite case of kettle calling pot black.
> 
> Grown up? You Sherryc? where is your proof?


My proof is in your answer. Any time I post anything, you come back with some nonsense trying to make me look bad and you look good.... doesn't work either way.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> My proof is in your answer. Any time I post anything, you come back with some nonsense trying to make me look bad and you look good.... doesn't work either way.


Are you saying you don't need any help making yourself look bad and Lurker look good? That seems to be the truth of the matter.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Are you saying you don't need any help making yourself look bad and Lurker look good? That seems to be the truth of the matter.


Oh, here we go again, taking what I say and twisting it around. Doesn't work. You attic rats are all so very stupid but think you're so smart and superior. You aren't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> When I buy a nice, new, expensive pair of scissors, I always buy a few inexpensive scissors and leave them around in easy-to-find places so that people who happen to be there and happen to need scissors to open a package use them, and not the really nice scissors I've put in an out-of-the-way spot.
> 
> I think the Attic is kind of like that, except possibly in reverse. It lets people who are having a hard time vent on the internet, but keeps it out of the way of people who are not interested in dealing with their maladjustments.


I like your way of thinking!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Indeed. Experience tells me that she goes to the Attic explicitly to stir things up so she can play "poor me" when she gets the inevitable negative response. If we go fishing for alligators, alligators is what we'll get. I don't know whether she isn't able to understand that or she has an alligator fishing addiction.


. :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Extremely well put. Kudos to you. I hope the whiners read and understand this.
> :sm24:


Faint hope!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'd love to see the documentation on that. I've been on this forum daily since early 2011 and that isn't my experience.


Nor mine.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Altice said:


> I don't care what they do in there Attic/Solarium/General Chit Chat wherever. I want them no not bring their arguments and topics to Main which has happened in the past and is still ongoing.


You CAN make that happen! Just purchase Knitting Paradise, and be the administrator.

For what it's worth, this forum makes money for its owner(s). Every click equals a fraction of a penny, and the current Admin is NOT about to do anything to reduce income. Think about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Ironically, it's supposed to be a place to have political discussions, but the rabid right wingers put anyone with rational objections on "ignore". Their references are always Breitbart or daily stormer or the like. Anyway, they're not worth responding to. *Why arent they in the solarium anyway?*


Because the rulers of that section have banned them?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> I haven't signed up, but now you all have piqued my interest and I might just for a laugh!


It can be interesting, if you can sift through the dross.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Oh, here we go again, taking what I say and twisting it around. Doesn't work. You attic rats are all so very stupid but think you're so smart and superior. You aren't.


For month after month, year after year, you have been coming to the Attic knowing full well how you will be received due to your own behaviors. Then, when you get treated the way you know you will be treated due to your unfortunate attitudes, you cry the blues. Then it's wait a few days and repeat. Who's the one whose brain is not hitting on all cylinders?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> For month after month, year after year, you have been coming to the Attic knowing full well how you will be received due to your own behaviors. Then, when you get treated the way you know you will be treated due to your unfortunate attitudes, you cry the blues. Then it's wait a few days and repeat. Who's the one whose brain is not hitting on all cylinders?


What is the truism about repeating the same experiment umpteen times expecting a different outcome? Sounds about like that behaviour.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What is the truism about repeating the same experiment umpteen times expecting a different outcome? Sounds about like that behaviour.


Generally speaking, I'm quite tolerant and patient, but I do crack on the umpteenth time and thereafter. It isn't that this person is lacking in intelligence, but apparently totally lacking in "common" sense. It's like a 2-year-old I once watched who was using a pound-a-peg and kept hitting his own fingers with the hammer, apparently expecting the outcome to be different at some point as he refused to get his fingers out of the way even after being told repeatedly what was causing his problem. He also had a great vocabulary for his age *sigh*.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Generally speaking, I'm quite tolerant and patient, but I do crack on the umpteenth time and thereafter. It isn't that this person is lacking in intelligence, but apparently totally lacking in "common" sense. It's like a 2-year-old I once watched who was using a pound-a-peg and kept hitting his own fingers with the hammer, apparently expecting the outcome to be different at some point as he refused to get his fingers out of the way even after being told repeatedly what was causing his problem. He also had a great vocabulary for his age *sigh*.


It's more like the little girl or boy in the play yard who picks and pokes on other kids until they get the other kids mad then runs to the teacher and whines "those kids are mean to me". Sherry's "super power" is in being a combination instigator/victim, and she love, love, loves the attention she gets. The best way to deal with her is to ignore her. Same with GlenGirl & all her little sock puppets.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> The best way to deal with her is to ignore her. Same with GlenGirl & all her little sock puppets.


Did somebody same sock puppet?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> It's more like the little girl or boy in the play yard who picks and pokes on other kids until they get the other kids mad then runs to the teacher and whines "those kids are mean to me". Sherry's "super power" is in being a combination instigator/victim, and she love, love, loves the attention she gets. The best way to deal with her is to ignore her. Same with GlenGirl & all her little sock puppets.


Early on I thought I saw something in Sherryc worth salvaging. My bad. I had never seen any such thing in GlenGirl and have acted accordingly. I think I'm one of a small handful of people who consistently have ignored her, et al, for many months with the exception of an occasional one-liner. I survived growing up with three other "people" like her and just don't go there.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> For month after month, year after year, you have been coming to the Attic knowing full well how you will be received due to your own behaviors. Then, when you get treated the way you know you will be treated due to your unfortunate attitudes, you cry the blues. Then it's wait a few days and repeat. Who's the one whose brain is not hitting on all cylinders?


Since you aren't smart enough to figure it out..... I'll do it for you. The answer is.... wait for it...... YOU!!!!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Early on I thought I saw something in Sherryc worth salvaging. My bad. I had never seen any such thing in GlenGirl and have acted accordingly. I think I'm one of a small handful of people who consistently have ignored her, et al, for many months with the exception of an occasional one-liner. I survived growing up with three other "people" like her and just don't go there.


If you "just don't go there", why have you just made 2 posts about me? Because you're just like the rest of the attic trolls: you like to belittle, denigrate, and disrespect others who don't think exactly like you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> No one could call you an Attic regular unless you are lurking...strange that you would have strong opinions about what goes on there unless you ARE lurking. That, in and of itself, brings up other questions.


Do you prescribe who should or should not post in the Attic? When or how? Freedom of speech seems alien to you. Except for yourself, of course.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think silvercharms is actually incapable of self-analysis.[/quote
> 
> Moi? How could you possibly know? Methinks some prejudice is showing here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> If you "just don't go there", why have you just made 2 posts about me? Because you're just like the rest of the attic trolls: you like to belittle, denigrate, and disrespect others who don't think exactly like you.


Just like you, other people are entirely capable of belittling, denigrating, and disrespecting others. The differences between us have to do with the appropriateness of the behavior and what it is in response to. After a somewhat friendly chat between us long ago, you made the comment that we could be friends. We aren't because you reverted to belittling, denigrating, and disrespecting with your very next post. Now we can't be friends because you aren't trustworthy. Were you expecting a prize for your behavior? You might get one from your Solarium cohorts, but never from me because you played me. I have a long memory when it comes to things like that. One or two occasional episodes like that are within my tolerance range; anything beyond that is not, especially not from someone like you who thinks behaving that way makes you a winner.

Talking about you to someone else isn't "going there" to you, it's going there to that person and does not call for any response on your part. If you're going to continue with your behavior, I'm going to continue to unload about it when I need to, to whoever is kind enough to tolerate it. The reason for that is that while you are happy to dish it out, you can't take it in return. You always want a one-way pass for what you say while displaying petulance when anyone retaliates. That isn't how this universe works. I hope I've made myself perfectly clear.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you aware that your post and others are just as unpleasant as the ones you claim are posted by attic subscribers? Tremendous irony here.


Hardly just as unpleasant, SQM. That is indeed irony, coming from you, the author of so many unpleasant posts to those who disagree with you. It just goes to prove the truth of what I posted - you can't recognise your own faults, but just believe they are in someone else who thinks differently from you. It's called 'projection' and is a marked feature of prejudice.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Just like you, other people are entirely capable of belittling, denigrating, and disrespecting others. The differences between us have to do with the appropriateness of the behavior and what it is in response to. After a somewhat friendly chat between us long ago, you made the comment that we could be friends. We aren't because you reverted to belittling, denigrating, and disrespecting with your very next post. Now we can't be friends because you aren't trustworthy. Were you expecting a prize for your behavior? You might get one from your Solarium cohorts, but never from me because you played me. I have a long memory when it comes to things like that. One or two occasional episodes like that are within my tolerance range; anything beyond that is not, especially not from someone like you who thinks behaving that way makes you a winner.
> 
> Talking about you to someone else isn't "going there" to you, it's going there to that person and does not call for any response on your part. If you're going to continue with your behavior, I'm going to continue to unload about it when I need to, to whoever is kind enough to tolerate it. The reason for that is that while you are happy to dish it out, you can't take it in return. You always want a one-way pass for what you say while displaying petulance when anyone retaliates. That isn't how this universe works. I hope I've made myself perfectly clear.


I only give tit or tat. If you're nice, I'm nice. If you start the belittling, denegrating, etc., me, I'll give it back to you in spades.

As I remember it, you started out saying something disrespectful about one of my posts and the game was on. It'll continue to be on as long as you continue to disrespect me. Fair is fair. Tit for tat.

And, your response is exactly what I expected from an attic troll. You start off being friendly (which, by the way IS unusual), then revert to your normal, condescending, superior (in your mind) attitude. Seems to me you are the one who is acting/displaying petulance when anyone (like me) responds. Pot calling the kettle black, which is normal for attic rats.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> Hardly just as unpleasant, SQM. That is indeed irony, coming from you, the author of so many unpleasant posts to those who disagree with you. It just goes to prove the truth of what I posted - you can't recognise your own faults, but just believe they are in someone else who thinks differently from you. It's called 'projection' and is a marked feature of prejudice.


Sorry Charlie, you show me one of my unpleasant posts that wasn't written as a rebuttal. I will repeat, I am an Independent and am comfortable with most opinions except anti semitism. I have even been kind to Lisa/Amy even after she doxxed me. Have I ever tangled with you? At this moment I am visiting Phoenix with my arch Republican twin and his more so partner. I am quite able to have intellectual disagreements without resorting to inane behavior. I only get into trouble when I prove more clever than my opponent. I will repeat - this thread is comparable to many attic threads.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Do you prescribe who should or should not post in the Attic? When or how? Freedom of speech seems alien to you. Except for yourself, of course.


Nope, nope, and speculation based on your own perceptions. There's nothing more to see here because I'm moving on.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> I only give tit or tat. If you're nice, I'm nice. If you start the belittling, denegrating, etc., me, I'll give it back to you in spades.
> 
> As I remember it, you started out saying something disrespectful about one of my posts and the game was on. It'll continue to be on as long as you continue to disrespect me. Fair is fair. Tit for tat.
> 
> And, your response is exactly what I expected from an attic troll. You start off being friendly (which, by the way IS unusual), then revert to your normal, condescending, superior (in your mind) attitude. Seems to me you are the one who is acting/displaying petulance when anyone (like me) responds. Pot calling the kettle black, which is normal for attic rats.


When you mature beyond "tit for tat," and "pot calling the kettle black," let me know. I have nothing further to say directly to you until then.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I only give tit or tat. If you're nice, I'm nice. If you start the belittling, denegrating, etc., me, I'll give it back to you in spades.
> 
> As I remember it, you started out saying something disrespectful about one of my posts and the game was on. It'll continue to be on as long as you continue to disrespect me. Fair is fair. Tit for tat.
> 
> And, your response is exactly what I expected from an attic troll. You start off being friendly (which, by the way IS unusual), then revert to your normal, condescending, superior (in your mind) attitude. Seems to me you are the one who is acting/displaying petulance when anyone (like me) responds. Pot calling the kettle black, which is normal for attic rats.


The trouble is tit for tat is very much like an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth which would soon lead to a blind, toothless world.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> The trouble is tit for tat is very much like an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth which would soon lead to a blind, toothless world.


Well, that sounds like it would be right up your alley. Enjoy!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> When you mature beyond "tit for tat," and "pot calling the kettle black," let me know. I have nothing further to say directly to you until then.


I'll be glad to... when the attic rats mature enough to be able to listen to someone's ideas that are different than theirs without going ballistic and getting nasty and foul mouthed. As I said before, if you're nice, I'm nice. If you're nasty, then that's the way you want to be treated and I'll oblige.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> For month after month, year after year, you have been coming to the Attic knowing full well how you will be received due to your own behaviors. Then, when you get treated the way you know you will be treated due to your unfortunate attitudes, you cry the blues. Then it's wait a few days and repeat. Who's the one whose brain is not hitting on all cylinders?


Sam, you are so damn smart and say it so well.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sam, you are so damn smart and say it so well.


I agree with sam, however, stop giving the attic trolls oxygen, please.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sam, you are so damn smart and say it so well.


Thank you, I consider you to be equally damn smart and more energetic about it than I, along with a good number of other Attic and forum folks. It certainly gets frustrating though, doesn't it, especially in attempts to get basics across to "the resistance." It seems almost like we handle it in shifts, unplanned and unspoken, but when one handful of us wears down, another steps up. That may be why "the resistance" has such a problem with nuances--battle fatigue due to being fewer in numbers :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> I agree with sam, however, stop giving the attic trolls oxygen, please.


I kind of hate to tell you this, but during two separate periods of time I tried to convince the others to adopt a total ignore stance which got a total ignore the first time and only a short attempt the second. I took that as a "NO" vote and have moved back to doing my own thing. I decided that 100 years from now, no one will know the difference..... If you're more convincing, I'll be the first to offer congratulations. It has worked for me for long periods of time, but it does get lonely when you're the only one doing it. I decided I'd rather keep my friends than have it my way. Feel free to comment; perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I kind of hate to tell you this, but during two separate periods of time I tried to convince the others to adopt a total ignore stance which got a total ignore the first time and only a short attempt the second. I took that as a "NO" vote and have moved back to doing my own thing. I decided that 100 years from now, no one will know the difference..... If you're more convincing, I'll be the first to offer congratulations. It has worked for me for long periods of time, but it does get lonely when you're the only one doing it. I decided I'd rather keep my friends than have it my way. Feel free to comment; perhaps I'm missing something?


Don't you understand, SAM, the attic trolls HAVE to say something, they can't just ignore when someone makes a statement that they don't agree with. They don't have the willpower to stop themselves from making complete fools of themselves. That's what makes the attic so much fun.... watching them stumble and fall and try to get up..... it's a circus and pure enjoyment at times. Even when they are at their nastiest, you can see 
the insecurity coming out. They act like they are smart, brave and right and know they are stupid, cowardly and wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

If you don't like it, don't look. I never do.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Don't you understand, SAM, the attic trolls HAVE to say something, they can't just ignore when someone makes a statement that they don't agree with. They don't have the willpower to stop themselves from making complete fools of themselves. That's what makes the attic so much fun.... watching them stumble and fall and try to get up..... it's a circus and pure enjoyment at times. Even when they are at their nastiest, you can see
> the insecurity coming out. They act like they are smart, brave and right and know they are stupid, cowardly and wrong. Just my opinion.


Why don't you show us how it's done Sherry? Why not just ignore statements that you don't agree with, then maybe you will stop making a complete fool of yourself.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I only give tit or tat. If you're nice, I'm nice. If you start the belittling, denegrating, etc., me, I'll give it back to you in spades.
> 
> As I remember it, you started out saying something disrespectful about one of my posts and the game was on. It'll continue to be on as long as you continue to disrespect me. Fair is fair. Tit for tat.
> 
> And, your response is exactly what I expected from an attic troll. You start off being friendly (which, by the way IS unusual), then revert to your normal, condescending, superior (in your mind) attitude. Seems to me you are the one who is acting/displaying petulance when anyone (like me) responds. Pot calling the kettle black, which is normal for attic rats.


I'm assuming that's you giving tit, since you are a right one.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Why don't you show us how it's done Sherry? Why not just ignore statements that you don't agree with, then maybe you will stop making a complete fool of yourself.


Well, gee, then you wouldn't have anyone or anything to complain about. Why do you want to ruin my fun? Is it because you aren't having any when I'm around? And I'm not the fool, you attic girlies are the ones who gripe and complain, use bad language and ... when you're losing, change the subject for several pages so it won't look like you care.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Well, gee, then you wouldn't have anyone or anything to complain about. Why do you want to ruin my fun? Is it because you aren't having any when I'm around? And I'm not the fool, you attic girlies are the ones who gripe and complain, use bad language and ... when you're losing, change the subject for several pages so it won't look like you care.


Ah, so with you it's do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


Seems to me these places give rise to feelings of superiority, the "holier than thou"s, the smug jerks, the utter jerks- and people who don't really argue any real points, they just go to insult everyone who's opinion differs from theirs! It's really shocking to me as well- and it's not just here, it's everywhere! on Twitter- occasionally I get someone SO ANGRY!! oh so angry they are- calling me names, and a bigot! because of who I voted for- which by the way, really is NO ones business, it used to be that way, to keep one's politics to ONE SELF unless in like company.

Personally, Fisherwoman? I think this trend of "outing" ones politics, was an ulterior motive to get us all DIVIDED. It's purpose accomplished! AS a matter of fact wasn't that one of those communist goals they released in the 60s, was to get us all divided, create race division, even Jack Benny God rest his soul- made a lovely, lovely statement about that, that those who start these arguments are nothing more than the enemy, or communists, for creating division in this country. It's embarrassing adults are arguing- no, not arguing- fighting like this. childish.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

PhoneGal said:


> Seems to me these places give rise to feelings of superiority, the "holier than thou"s, the smug jerks, the utter jerks- and people who don't really argue any real points, they just go to insult everyone who's opinion differs from theirs! It's really shocking to me as well- and it's not just here, it's everywhere! on Twitter- occasionally I get someone SO ANGRY!! oh so angry they are- calling me names, and a bigot! because of who I voted for- which by the way, really is NO ones business, it used to be that way, to keep one's politics to ONE SELF unless in like company.
> 
> Personally, Fisherwoman? I think this trend of "outing" ones politics, was an ulterior motive to get us all DIVIDED. It's purpose accomplished! AS a matter of fact wasn't that one of those communist goals they released in the 60s, was to get us all divided, create race division, even Jack Benny God rest his soul- made a lovely, lovely statement about that, that those who start these arguments are nothing more than the enemy, or communists, for creating division in this country. It's embarrassing adults are arguing- no, not arguing- fighting like this. childish.


A.M.E.N.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> My proof is in your answer. Any time I post anything, you come back with some nonsense trying to make me look bad and you look good.... doesn't work either way.


Not aware of bothering to reply to much of what you post, at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think silvercharms is actually incapable of self-analysis.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not aware of bothering to reply to much of what you post, at all!


Well, you just did.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> I'm assuming that's you giving tit, since you are a right one.


That sentence makes no sense whatsoever. Have you been hitting the bottle?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> The trouble is,the solariumites have taken over the Attic.


Don't we know it. You try to have a civilised discussion and if the thread starter hasn't put 'certian' individuals on their ignore list the next thing you find is not civilised discussion, it's filled with vile comments, pages of rants in different colours and endless meme's. Racism, sexism and your not an American you have no say abound.

You soon learn which posters to ignore and which threads not to open up.

I feel sorry for anyone who finds the attic by accident and doesn't know which posters to ignore.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Chezl said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> A number of members of the Solarium stopped posting there just to cause trouble in the Attic.
> 
> ...


You've summed it up very nicely.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> That sentence makes no sense whatsoever. Have you been hitting the bottle?


Always have to have the last word, don't you.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Always have to have the last word, don't you.


Yes.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> Always have to have the last word, don't you.


Just let sherry have the last word. Don't bring yourself down to her level.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Just let sherry have the last word. Don't bring yourself down to her level.


On the other hand, it keeps her in the habit of always having her own way.....


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Yes.


Ha ha


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Ha ha


Very funny, coming from you.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I have stepped a toe into the Attic but then always back out carefully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> I have stepped a toe into the Attic but then always back out carefully!


Have you ventured into the Solarium- they claim they have a universally warm welcome of all viewpoints?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you ventured into the Solarium- they claim they have a universally warm welcome of all viewpoints?


And they are, until someone turns nasty and starts making snarky, unwanted remarks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you ventured into the Solarium- they claim they have a universally warm welcome of all viewpoints?


The last time I visited, I discovered I'd been banned! Well, I just checked, and that ban seems to have been lifted. Somehow, I don't think I'll be visiting there anyway. Once slapped is more than enough.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Very funny, coming from you.


Ha ha


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Ha ha


Oh, a repeat.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The last time I visited, I discovered I'd been banned! Well, I just checked, and that ban seems to have been lifted. Somehow, I don't think I'll be visiting there anyway. Once slapped is more than enough.


"A universally warm welcome of all viewpoints" my foot! Anyone that would ban J-J is completely and totally intolerant. I take it you were banned before you ever posted there, which is even worse. :sm25:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The last time I visited, I discovered I'd been banned! Well, I just checked, and that ban seems to have been lifted. Somehow, I don't think I'll be visiting there anyway. Once slapped is more than enough.


Well, it's hardly worth the trip anyway. :sm17:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Well, it's hardly worth the trip anyway. :sm17:


I've never even bothered. The topic titles alone are enough to put me off.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Oh, a repeat.


Ha ha


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> "A universally warm welcome of all viewpoints" my foot! Anyone that would ban J-J is completely and totally intolerant. I take it you were banned before you ever posted there, which is even worse. :sm25:


I don't really remember if I'd posted anything or not. Machs nicht.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


According to the rules, (admin's, not mine) rants about the attic will be moved to the attic...still waiting on this one. JMO, but my experience is that adults don't like to be bossed around by other adults, and told what they should/should not do, what to do , or how to do it unless they ask for advice. As others have said, if you don't like it, you don't have to go there.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ifangoch said:


> Ha ha


Nothing new to say?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> According to the rules, (admin's, not mine) rants about the attic will be moved to the attic...still waiting on this one. JMO, but my experience is that adults don't like to be bossed around by other adults, and told what they should/should not do, what to do , or how to do it unless they ask for advice. As others have said, if you don't like it, you don't have to go there.


The Attic was opened by the former owner/Admin, who did sort posts to the proper category. Current Admin does not. As for the rest of your post, I totally agree. We seem to have a considerable number of members who expect Admin to do things Admin has no intention of doing, and since we're all 18 or older, I think we can handle things on our own. Owners always get to have things their way in my experience, which seems fair in view of the fact that this forum is free for the membership to use. Current owner/Admin took control somewhere around a year ago, and appears not to be open to suggestions, which is his/her prerogative. There is no user advisory board.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ...* There is no user advisory board.*....


That line should be the first that any KPer sees every day!!! But it wouldn't stop the eternal kvetching anyway.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The Attic was opened by the former owner/Admin, who did sort posts to the proper category. Current Admin does not. As for the rest of your post, I totally agree. We seem to have a considerable number of members who expect Admin to do things Admin has no intention of doing, and since we're all 18 or older, I think we can handle things on our own. Owners always get to have things their way in my experience, which seems fair in view of the fact that this forum is free for the membership to use. Current owner/Admin took control somewhere around a year ago, and appears not to be open to suggestions, which is his/her prerogative. There is no user advisory board.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That line should be the first that any KPer sees every day!!! But it wouldn't stop the eternal kvetching anyway.


 :sm09:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That line should be the first that any KPer sees every day!!! But it wouldn't stop the eternal kvetching anyway.


I remain a realist and have to agree; however, if it encourages more thought in just one, I figure it's worth my time. Apparently "reality" has made less of an impact on some than others since it's hard to imagine that this is the first circumstance in the lives of most in which we don't always get what we want by kvetching. A degree of acceptance of what we cannot change seems a valid choice :~).


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> And the attic biddies just can't stand it when someone who disagrees with them has the temerity to come into their lofty, foul-smelling, sounding attic.


You are there all the time- does that make you one of the group ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> You are there all the time- does that make you one of the group ?


Touché! :sm24:


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Nothing new to say?


Ha ha :sm09:


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> You are there all the time- does that make you one of the group ?


I don't think I would ever be accepted in the attic as "one of them", do you?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> I don't think I would ever be accepted in the attic as "one of them", do you?


Then why are you there all the time posting, and yet have never answered the question as to why you are there all the time posting? (And never in agreement with the majority on the topics you invade, I might add.)


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Then why are you there all the time posting, and yet have never answered the question as to why you are there all the time posting? (And never in agreement with the majority on the topics you invade, I might add.)


Because, it's a free country, a free site and I have as much right to be here as you do.... and I'll continue to state my opinions whether they agree with yours or not, but I'll do it in a mature, adult fashion... which most of the attic girls don't know how to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The last time I visited, I discovered I'd been banned! Well, I just checked, and that ban seems to have been lifted. Somehow, I don't think I'll be visiting there anyway. Once slapped is more than enough.


 :sm24: Fair enough! I have not bothered ever to look- as soon as I saw who takes the role of mediator!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Because, it's a free country, a free site and I have as much right to be here as you do.... and I'll continue to state my opinions whether they agree with yours or not, but I'll do it in a mature, adult fashion... which most of the attic girls don't know how to do.


A serious case of delusion!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A serious case of delusion!


Notice how Sherry says the same thing over and over again? Methinks she's a broken record disguised a human being.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Notice how Sherry says the same thing over and over again? Methinks she's a broken record disguised a human being.


She has an undeviating purpose, obviously, just exactly like the one track record!!!!!!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A serious case of delusion!


Agreed, most of the attic girlies are delusional.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ouijian said:


> Notice how Sherry says the same thing over and over again? Methinks she's a broken record disguised a human being.


Methinks you enjoy it or you wouldn't continue to reply to my posts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Methinks you enjoy it or you wouldn't continue to reply to my posts.


In that case, she had NOT been replying to you at all, but to Lurker 2.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, she had NOT been replying to you at all, but to Lurker 2.


Thank you JJ. Happy belated birthday by the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, she had NOT been replying to you at all, but to Lurker 2.


I noticed Sherryc did not pick up on my irony, at all!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Sherryc did not pick up on my irony, at all!


People who are literal, dense and dull rarely pick up on irony.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ouijian said:


> People who are literal, dense and dull rarely pick up on irony.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> People who are literal, dense and dull rarely pick up on irony.


Hey!! I resemble the first of those three! I'd like to think not the last two.

Thanks for the belated birthday wishes. The other nephew (i.e. not the one in whose house we're guests) had us over for supper and another birthday cake this evening. It's a good thing for my waistline that my darling hasn't more relatives here! (Here being Al Ain, UAE.)


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hey!! I resemble the first of those three! I'd like to think not the last two.
> 
> Thanks for the belated birthday wishes. The other nephew (i.e. not the one in whose house we're guests) had us over for supper and another birthday cake this evening. It's a good thing for my waistline that my darling hasn't more relatives here! (Here being Al Ain, UAE.)


I can be literal too, but I've gotten better at reading between the lines with age.

Oh yum. Cake!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, she had NOT been replying to you at all, but to Lurker 2.


And you know what she thinks? You're a mind reader now?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

ouijian said:


> People who are literal, dense and dull rarely pick up on irony.


That's why you never do.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I can be literal too, but I've gotten better at reading between the lines with age.
> 
> Oh yum. Cake!


I've been accused of being literal-minded ever since I was a teenager and taller enough than the rest of the family for them to attack verbally only. I'd say that's when I became fairly immune to ridicule; all I had to do was stand up. Since I never touched a one of them, their retreating reactions must have been guilt-driven ;~D.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I've been accused of being literal-minded ever since I was a teenager and taller enough than the rest of the family for them to attack verbally only. I'd say that's when I became fairly immune to ridicule; all I had to do was stand up. Since I never touched a one of them, their retreating reactions must have been guilt-driven ;~D.


Or they figured you for a bully, being so tall and menacing looking?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

ouijian said:


> People who are literal, dense and dull rarely pick up on irony.


They probably think it has something to do with laundry. :sm17:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Or they figured you for a bully, being so tall and menacing looking?


I can certainly see why those three bullies might judge everyone else by themselves. What's your excuse? And who said anything about menacing looks? Get a grip, girl, your fantasies are running away with you.


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

fisherwoman said:


> Having been a member of Kp for several years now - I never had the Attic Section show up in my daily digest and wondered
> why?
> 
> One day I realized that you have to 'sign up' for The Attic and so I did.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hey!! I resemble the first of those three! I'd like to think not the last two.
> 
> Thanks for the belated birthday wishes. The other nephew (i.e. not the one in whose house we're guests) had us over for supper and another birthday cake this evening. It's a good thing for my waistline that my darling hasn't more relatives here! (Here being Al Ain, UAE.)


Goodness you are a long way from home!


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


Maybe you mean the progressive womens forum. They don't give any one a chance to debate in there. Very mean group. I find the Solarium very nice and the people are very kind to others unless treated badly. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

a fool for fiber said:


> If you think the Attic is bad don't even think about going to the Solarium...


I think you are talking about the progressive womens forum. They don't even let us talk about the truth. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Pealark said:


> I visited long enough to put certain people on my ignore list. TG for that.
> 
> BTW my sources are Forbes, and other conservative media. Lefties have not managed to kill all sanity yet.


Good one.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Fan said:


> It's a game of ping-pong which nobody wins. Someone pings and the pong follows! The whole thing then stinks!


I love this. I have been a spectator in a political ping pong match. Quite interesting.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Altice said:


> I don't care what they do in there Attic/Solarium/General Chit Chat wherever. I want them no not bring their arguments and topics to Main which has happened in the past and is still ongoing.


I agree.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> And you know what she thinks? You're a mind reader now?


No. I simply read what's printed on the page. While the subject was you, the exchange was between Lurker 2 and ouijian. Nothing was addressed to you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness you are a long way from home!


Wearing but a single thin layer of clothing with bare feet and flip-flops! While at home, folks are wearing multiple layers, warm socks, and snow-boots. Nine hours difference sees me posting at odd hours though. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wearing but a single thin layer of clothing with bare feet and flip-flops! While at home, folks are wearing multiple layers, warm socks, and snow-boots. Nine hours difference sees me posting at odd hours though. :sm17:


 :sm24: The first time I was near that part of the world- in Dubai on my way through to Glasgow (Scotland) it was 35*C at 7 a.m., it was quite a shock going into that from winter temperatures in New Zealand!
I am often posting at very odd hours in the heat- sleep can be quite elusive!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No. I simply read what's printed on the page. While the subject was you, the exchange was between Lurker 2 and ouijian. Nothing was addressed to you.


And that's what I mean by the attic girlies being so nasty. You can't even make a comment without them going ballistic.

Get a grip. It's a free forum and I have the same right you do to post. Learn to live with it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> And that's what I mean by the attic girlies being so nasty. You can't even make a comment without them going ballistic.
> 
> Get a grip. It's a free forum and I have the same right you do to post. Learn to live with it.


Where did you see me state otherwise? I merely pointed out that the interchange wasn't between you and ouijian. If you care to interpret that as me going ballistic, your idea of ballistic is far from mine.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> And that's what I mean by the attic girlies being so nasty. You can't even make a comment without them going ballistic.
> 
> Get a grip. It's a free forum and I have the same right you do to post. Learn to live with it.


If you seriously think there was anything nasty about Jessica-Jean's response, you aren't a girlie yet, you're still an infant. The fact that you go ballistic and behave in socially unacceptable ways doesn't make the entire rest of the world the same way. For your own sake, I hope you will learn to get over yourself and let some sunshine in. You aren't sweetly making remarks, you are dripping pure sarcasm constantly and pretending to be the only one who doesn't know it. There is no way you can continue this and get a positive response, so what's your point other than you have decided to seek attention by misbehaving and blaming everyone else for it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ... *you have decided to seek attention by misbehaving and blaming everyone else for it*?


That sounds vaguely familiar. Isn't there someone nearly constantly in the headlines who behaves exactly like that??

The joy of being where no one watches the news and where I haven't bothered ... THIS is relaxation!!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> If you seriously think there was anything nasty about Jessica-Jean's response, you aren't a girlie yet, you're still an infant. The fact that you go ballistic and behave in socially unacceptable ways doesn't make the entire rest of the world the same way. For your own sake, I hope you will learn to get over yourself and let some sunshine in. You aren't sweetly making remarks, you are dripping pure sarcasm constantly and pretending to be the only one who doesn't know it. There is no way you can continue this and get a positive response, so what's your point other than you have decided to seek attention by misbehaving and blaming everyone else for it?


Thank God I'm not considered an attic girlie .... heaven forbid I should ever be like that.

I don't go ballistic, I just state the way I see things. Its people like you and the other attic girlies who think they know it all and can tell everyone how to act, how to think and what and when to post that are the unacceptable ones.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Thank God I'm not considered an attic girlie .... heaven forbid I should ever be like that.
> 
> I don't go ballistic, I just state the way I see things. Its people like you and the other attic girlies who think they know it all and can tell everyone how to act, how to think and what and when to post that are the unacceptable ones.


So once again I have to ask why, why, why you spend so much time with those whose opinions mean nothing to you, and whose behavior you deem 'unacceptable'. My guess is that you seriously have nothing better to do.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> So once again I have to ask why, why, why you spend so much time with those whose opinions mean nothing to you, and whose behavior you deem 'unacceptable'. My guess is that you seriously have nothing better to do.


So, how many pages now about this piece of work? It's attention she wants, like a dog who would rather be beat than ignored.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ouijian said:


> So, how many pages now about this piece of work? It's attention she wants, like a dog who would rather be beat than ignored.


Exactly right, you've gotten it exactly right except that the dog is attractive and she is not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Thank God I'm not considered an attic girlie .... heaven forbid I should ever be like that.
> 
> I don't go ballistic, I just state the way I see things. Its people like you and the other attic girlies who think they know it all and can tell everyone how to act, how to think and what and when to post that are the unacceptable ones.


Total inability, here, to analyse herself- no awareness of how hypocritical her comments are!!!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> So once again I have to ask why, why, why you spend so much time with those whose opinions mean nothing to you, and whose behavior you deem 'unacceptable'. My guess is that you seriously have nothing better to do.


It's funny you should say that. Each time I get on here, the same group of attic girlies is on here (not you as much as some others). So, I figure most of them are trolls just waiting to trounce on someone who dares to come into their lair.

Yes, I have plenty to do. Exercise this morning, out to lunch, cards in the afternoon. Ladies over tomorrow morning, new furniture being delivered, yard work to do, on and on. I don't spend all my time on here, just check in and answer stupid questions by stupid people (not necessarily you, but some others I could name, but won't).


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> It's funny you should say that. Each time I get on here, the same group of attic girlies is on here (not you as much as some others). So, I figure most of them are trolls just waiting to trounce on someone who dares to come into their lair.
> 
> Yes, I have plenty to do. Exercise this morning, out to lunch, cards in the afternoon. Ladies over tomorrow morning, new furniture being delivered, yard work to do, on and on. I don't spend all my time on here, just check in and answer stupid questions by stupid people (not necessarily you, but some others I could name, but won't).


Your reply makes less sense to me than those of some of your cohorts who reside in that very dark section of this site. I know very few people who would waste time answering stupid questions from individuals with whom they routinely disagree and share no common bonds or interests.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Your reply makes less sense to me than those of some of your cohorts who reside in that very dark section of this site. I know very few people who would waste time answering stupid questions from individuals with whom they routinely disagree and share no common bonds or interests.


I think sherryc is forgetting that this topic is in Main, not the Attic. Now everyone knows how she "works" the boards.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

cah said:


> I think sherryc is forgetting that this topic is in Main, not the Attic. Now everyone knows how she "works" the boards.


It may not be in the attic, but it has been taken over by the attic girlies.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> It's funny you should say that. Each time I get on here, the same group of attic girlies is on here (not you as much as some others). So, I figure most of them are trolls just waiting to trounce on someone who dares to come into their lair.
> 
> Yes, I have plenty to do. Exercise this morning, out to lunch, cards in the afternoon. Ladies over tomorrow morning, new furniture being delivered, yard work to do, on and on. I don't spend all my time on here, just check in and answer stupid questions by stupid people (not necessarily you, but some others I could name, but won't).


Well finally, you admit to being "out to lunch!"


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Well finally, you admit to being "out to lunch!"


Yes, I am quite lucky to have friends who like to eat out. What's your excuse for being "out to lunch"?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> It may not be in the attic, but it has been taken over by the attic girlies.


And escapees from the Solarium- like yourself- Sherryc.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Well finally, you admit to being "out to lunch!"


Good one! :sm24: :sm23: She doesn't get it though. Zoom, right over her head. No sense of humor, that one.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

cah said:


> Good one! :sm24: :sm23: She doesn't get it though. Zoom, right over her head. No sense of humor, that one.


I get it. I think she's "out to lunch" and know I'm not.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And escapees from the Solarium- like yourself- Sherryc.


Well, it's a free forum, so anyone can come in and post.... and the attic girlies have been having a ball with this thread. Shame they're all wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Well, it's a free forum, so anyone can come in and post.... and the attic girlies have been having a ball with this thread. Shame they're all wrong.


Sherry- you have a total inability to allow others their point of view.

There are so many sides to any debate- but in your opinion- only your view is acceptable.

This is blind prejudice, on your part.

You do not debate- but cast out Red Herrings consistently.

Just in case you choose to slander that idea:

Red Herring: 
a clue or piece of information which is or is intended to be misleading or distracting.
"the book is fast-paced, exciting, and full of red herrings"

But never ever actually to the point.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cah said:


> Good one! :sm24: :sm23: She doesn't get it though. Zoom, right over her head. No sense of humor, that one.


After months and months and months of Sherryc, I know there will automatically be a bizarre response from her. Posting to her is a lot like taking a stick and toying with snakes except that it takes almost zero pot stirring to set her off as compared to the snakes, who think it through first ;~D. The snakes are much more fun.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sherry- you have a total inability to allow others their point of view.
> 
> There are so many sides to any debate- but in your opinion- only your view is acceptable.
> 
> ...


Ah, you've gotten it exactly right!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sherry- you have a total inability to allow others their point of view.
> 
> There are so many sides to any debate- but in your opinion- only your view is acceptable.
> 
> ...


If I ever find an attic girlie who is willing to debate without getting nasty, disrespecting and denigrating toward anyone who doesn't think as she (or he) does, then I'll gladly debate my side against their side. What happens is: I state my opinion and am immediately set upon by any number of those in the attic. I just got tired of trying to debate, since most of them don't know how. So, I decided if they wanted a one sided debate, blind prejudice for one idea, and red herrings, I'd oblige and then they didn't like that either. Let's face it, unless people bow and scrape and agree with everything the attic girlies want them to, they are harassed, disrespected, denigrated and so on and so forth. Just thought they'd like to get a taste of their own medicine.... and they don't like it. You know what? Tough. You made me to be like you and now you're complaining because I am. Double standard. Okay for the attic girlies, not okay for anyone else. Get used to me. I'm here when I want to be.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> After months and months and months of Sherryc, I know there will automatically be a bizarre response from her. Posting to her is a lot like taking a stick and toying with snakes except that it takes almost zero pot stirring to set her off as compared to the snakes, who think it through first ;~D. The snakes are much more fun.


I sincerely hope you get hold of a rattlesnake one of these days.... then you will find out you'd rather deal with me. That is, if you're still around after you get struck by one.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> If I ever find an attic girlie who is willing to debate without getting nasty, disrespecting and denigrating toward anyone who doesn't think as she (or he) does, then I'll gladly debate my side against their side. What happens is: I state my opinion and am immediately set upon by any number of those in the attic. I just got tired of trying to debate, since most of them don't know how. So, I decided if they wanted a one sided debate, blind prejudice for one idea, and red herrings, I'd oblige and then they didn't like that either. Let's face it, unless people bow and scrape and agree with everything the attic girlies want them to, they are harassed, disrespected, denigrated and so on and so forth. Just thought they'd like to get a taste of their own medicine.... and they don't like it. You know what? Tough. You made me to be like you and now you're complaining because I am. Double standard. Okay for the attic girlies, not okay for anyone else. Get used to me. I'm here when I want to be.


Once again, I see no nastiness in what has been said to you. You perceive nastiness because you are so full of it yourself. Other people are really, really entitled to their opinions and not required to bow down to yours just because you falsely accuse them if you don't like what they have to say. No one likes what you have to say, yet here you are. The only double standard is on your part because you can't handle being disagreed with. I think you need some medicine to control your out-of-control responses. The only other thing I want to say is that no one is going to get used to you just because you demand it. If you want to become someone worth getting used to, that's another story, but you just don't listen. You've stuck with the same unpleasant behaviors for far too long without learning one thing from the responses you get. That tells us what kind of a person you are. Nobody, and I mean nobody, in their right mind allows anyone else to make them be anything they don't want to be, and that's the bottom line. Let us know when you decide to try something else. Until then, you will continue to be responded to in the same manner you have been responded to for such a long, long time.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> I sincerely hope you get hold of a rattlesnake one of these days.... then you will find out you'd rather deal with me. That is, if you're still around after you get struck by one.


Now that's entertaining. Do you have any more? I deal with you when I want to deal with you. When I don't want to deal with you, I don't. Easy peasy, right? It has been many decades since I've allowed anyone else to control me; you're the only person I know who repeatedly states that the Attic people control you. You are, of course, free to be a doormat if you wish, except that when you try to say the Attic folks are doing that to you, you are incorrect. You apparently are volunteering.

PS: I don't care how you feel about me, just as you don't care how anyone feels about you. BTW, I'm not afraid of snakes, so your hope fell on barren soil ;~D. I'd still rather deal with the snake because its behavior makes more sense. It knows how to size up its reality and act accordingly. You appear not to do that, but rather to conform to an endless, same-old, same-old pattern that makes no personal gains for you.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Once again, I see no nastiness in what has been said to you. You perceive nastiness because you are so full of it yourself. Other people are really, really entitled to their opinions and not required to bow down to yours just because you falsely accuse them if you don't like what they have to say. No one likes what you have to say, yet here you are. The only double standard is on your part because you can't handle being disagreed with. I think you need some medicine to control your out-of-control responses. The only other thing I want to say is that no one is going to get used to you just because you demand it. If you want to become someone worth getting used to, that's another story, but you just don't listen. You've stuck with the same unpleasant behaviors for far too long without learning one thing from the responses you get. That tells us what kind of a person you are. Nobody, and I mean nobody, in their right mind allows anyone else to make them be anything they don't want to be, and that's the bottom line. Let us know when you decide to try something else. Until then, you will continue to be responded to in the same manner you have been responded to for such a long, long time.


Really? When I'm called every name in the book and told to go "F" myself. That's not nastiness? I've had enough of that so I decided if they want to be nasty, I can be that way too, without, however, the profanity, I outgrew that years ago.

Frankly, I don't care if the attic girls like me or not. I definitely do not like them, so the feelings are mutual. I don't have one ounce of respect for girls who never grew up and think it's cute to use the nastiest words they can to people they don't like. It just shows how immature they are.

I've tried to be nice and understanding and most of the attic girlies won't have it. They have to start their nastiness. So, get used to me. You be nasty, I'll be nasty. You be nice, I'll be nice. I don't think many of the attic girls know how to be nice, kind and cordial. It's not in their makeup (and the guys, too).


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Now that's entertaining. Do you have any more? I deal with you when I want to deal with you. When I don't want to deal with you, I don't. Easy peasy, right? It has been many decades since I've allowed anyone else to control me; you're the only person I know who repeatedly states that the Attic people control you. You are, of course, free to be a doormat if you wish, except that when you try to say the Attic folks are doing that to you, you are incorrect. You apparently are volunteering.
> 
> PS: I don't care how you feel about me, just as you don't care how anyone feels about you. BTW, I'm not afraid of snakes, so your hope fell on barren soil ;~D. I'd still rather deal with the snake because its behavior makes more sense. It knows how to size up its reality and act accordingly. You appear not to do that, but rather to conform to an endless, same-old, same-old pattern that makes no personal gains for you.


But you DO want to deal with me or you wouldn't always be answering my texts. I'm not trying to control anyone. I'm stating my opinion and since it's not in line with what you think, you can't help it, you and the other girlies in the attic just have to chime in. They can be cowards and put me on ignore, but then they can't ignore me when I do say something. I don't put them on ignore because I'm adult and not childish like they are.

And you never will be able to best me .... or "use me as a doormat", as you so sweetly put it. I'll get one up every time. Learn to live with it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Really? When I'm called every name in the book and told to go "F" myself. That's not nastiness? I've had enough of that so I decided if they want to be nasty, I can be that way too, without, however, the profanity, I outgrew that years ago.
> 
> Frankly, I don't care if the attic girls like me or not. I definitely do not like them, so the feelings are mutual. I don't have one ounce of respect for girls who never grew up and think it's cute to use the nastiest words they can to people they don't like. It just shows how immature they are.
> 
> I've tried to be nice and understanding and most of the attic girlies won't have it. They have to start their nastiness. So, get used to me. You be nasty, I'll be nasty. You be nice, I'll be nice. I don't think many of the attic girls know how to be nice, kind and cordial. It's not in their makeup (and the guys, too).


Tell me, what kind of person hangs around other people they don't like, don't respect, and have no future with? Gluttons for punishment? I don't waste time and effort on people who don't like or respect me or my friends, that's simply madness in my opinion--not healthy or productive. I will never get used to the Sherryc's of the world because I don't pay that much attention and I wouldn't like to abuse myself that way.


----------

